# Code auf einem Bild ausführen



## Ombra (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Bild mit einem rechteckigen Rahmen. Im inneren dieses Rahmens möchte ich einen HTML-Code ausführen. 

Letztendlich soll immer eine Ausgabe in diesem Rechteck stattfinden...

Wer weiß Rat?
Danke


----------



## ComFreek (19. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst kein HTML in einem Bild plazieren.

Mögliche Lösungen:

a) Du könntest per CSS einen Container über dem Bild plazieren (transparenter Hintergrund)

b) Du könntest das Bild ganz entfernen und für den Rahmen einfach CSS nutzen

c) JavaScript & Canvas-Manipulation (nur der Vollständigkeit halber hier erwähnt)


----------



## Ombra (19. Oktober 2013)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst kein HTML in einem Bild plazieren.
> 
> Mögliche Lösungen:
> 
> ...



Die Variante B interessiert mich.

Mit welchem Code erzeugt man solch einen Rahmen.
Farbe blau
Dicke 2px
immer 15px Höhe
Breite je nach Fenstergröße
innere Farbe weiß

?

und wie gesagt: ich möchte innen das Ergebnis eines Skriptes darstellen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
auch wenn das echt Anfänger Fragen sind die man selbst lösen sollte wenn man was lernen will.

```
Klasse {
border: 2px solid blue; (Für die Farbe kannst du auch eine hexadezimale Angabe machen.)
display: block; (Nur notwendig wenn das HTML-Element kein Blockelement ist.)
height: 15px;
width: 25%;
background: #fff;
}
```

Deinen Code schreibst du einfach plain in das HTML-Element rein oder füllst dieses per PHP, Javascript etc.

Viele Grüße


----------

